# Why the difference in 1/4" spiral upcut bits?



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Whiteside has two 1/4" diameter, 1/4" shank spiral upcut bits listed as follows:
1. 3/4" cutting length, 2-1/2" overall length.
2. 1" cutting length, 2-1/2" overall length.

Since both bits have the same overall length of 2-1/2", will the bit with the 1" cutting length be noticeably weaker than the one with 3/4" cutting length? Why would a buyer choose one over the other?

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Skyglider

I think you got the answer "noticeably weaker" it's like a jobber drill bit and a stubby drill bit, so to speak  the right tool for the right job..


======


Skyglider said:


> Whiteside has two 1/4" diameter, 1/4" shank spiral upcut bits listed as follows:
> 1. 3/4" cutting length, 2-1/2" overall length.
> 2. 1" cutting length, 2-1/2" overall length.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Skyglider
> I think you got the answer "noticeably weaker" it's like a jobber drill bit and a stubby drill bit, so to speak  the right tool for the right job..
> ======


Thanks for the answer Bob. Nice links too. I spent some time checking them out.
Skyglider


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My thought is that with a 1/4" cutter, the less that protrudes from the collet, the less chance of breakage.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

harrysin said:


> My thought is that with a 1/4" cutter, the less that protrudes from the collet, the less chance of breakage.


Hi Harry,

In the example I gave, both overall bit lengths are the same (2-1/2") which is what prompted my question. Good thought though.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

What harry meant was less cutter surface protruding form the collet, ie a shorter cutter, not total length, which is correct.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick;
That makes it sound like it's ok to slip the bit in so far that the cutter is in the collet. Not a good idea.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not at all you are totally misunderstanding my point. 

My point is if the cutting part of the bit is shorter it is always stronger that's all I am saying.

If I am doing an inlay and need a 1/4" depth using say an 1/8" bit, then I only want the cutting portion of the 1/8" part of the bit(the actual cutting portion, not the shaft)to be a 1/4" or a tad longer, irrelevant of the entire bit length.. If I use a cutter where the 1/8" portion was say an inch long it may snap off off as I plunge a 1/4" deep and push the router.

You can have two bits both 2" long, but one may have an 1/8" spiral cutting end an inch long, the other may have an 1/8" spiral cutting end a 1/2" long. The 1/2in "stubby" will be stronger.

The same theory applies to any size spiral bit. I always choose the shortest length cutting end I can get away with. I have snapped way to many bits, especially 1/8" over the years. I use the 1/4" whenever I can.


----------

